# At what age did your toddler begin asking questions?



## acuriousmom (Feb 20, 2013)

For example, when did you toddler ask, "What's that?" Or, "Watcha doin'?"


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

26 month old still doesn't ask those questions but she will ask "where's daddy?" or look for her hat saying "hat, where are you?". She started recently, probably around her second birthday. She makes a lot of statements in broken sentences and repeats a lot of what others say.


----------



## kitchensqueen (Feb 20, 2006)

Our son is about 20 months and he'll ask "that?" quite a bit - he's been doing it for a few months now. He doesn't ask a whole lot of other questions yet though, and not really in a form that can be construed as a sentence.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

My 17mo has been asking "dat?" for a few months now, and "where Daddy?" but that's it so far.


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

My 2.5 yo only recently started asking "what is that" and "what are you doing mama". He's been on the later side verbally, first word wasn't until 18mo.


----------



## fizgig (Aug 3, 2007)

Just fyi, asking questions is almost always tied directly to Mean Utterance Length (how many words does a little one say at once. So for example, "more milk" would be a 2 word utterance). Questions usually come with a MUL of 3-4 words, which can happen anywhere from 18 months - 3 years depending on the kid 

I'm not sure exactly where the average is, but I assume you are worried about asking questions? Or are you just curious?

If you are worried - if your child doesn't use 3-4 word phrases regularly then they aren't there yet and you shouldn't worry! (unless they clearly delayed in their MUL). If they are using longer sentences but still not asking questions then I would maybe look into it further. Hope that isn't endlessly confusing!


----------



## sageowl (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't know when it started, but it really picked up steam when DS was 3.


----------



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

DD started asking "What's that?" CONSTANTLY at around...22 months? It's slowed down at almost 25 months, but she still does it a lot. We haven't gotten to "why" yet.


----------



## boater (Oct 19, 2008)

My DD (22 months) has been asking questions for a while now. 'What is that?' and 'what that person doing?' are probably the most frequent but I think it started with 'where Daddy is?' like several pp have said. I also remember her non-verbally asking if things were ok to touch when she was younger.

I was so excited when just the other night she asked her first 'why' question: she nursed for a while then pulled off, looked at the nipple and asked "Why (her name) nurse on Mommy's milkies?" It was so cute!


----------

